# Anyone have a good kindergarten and first grade circuluum?



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Willing to buy. My child reads ME bed time stories and announced to me the other day that 10 goes into 100 10 times...that 50 +10 is 60. She counts money and applies what she learns. perhaps a more advanced curiculuum would be to her style. She thinks the others are all a boring game. Kindergarten she should whip through by fall at the latest, then ready for first grade. I need a structured program for her, and am wondering if you all have any to sell. I checked into a ton of them, but she would be bored way too quickly. Christian based is fine.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Abeka is the most commonly available accelerated curriculum on the market.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We love Rod and Staff. Many consider it accelerated. It is black and white text books, much we do orally in the lower grades. That has worked much better for us then any of the "full of color" programs. All that busyness on the page was a distraction for my kids. You daughter sounds like my son....he's the biggest R&S lover. I have some to sell if you are interested. Rod and Staff publishing has free samples you can order so you can see it before you buy it (I always need to see something before I will buy it).


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

I use the Abeka for my son, he just turned 5 in jan. and is already reading and doing math at a public school 2nd grade level. It is a advanced program. He does find it boring at times. It repeats alot. It also reccomends teaching cursive in Kindergarten. My son loves cursive writing. Abeka is used in private christian schools, as well.

If you go to thier website you can request a catalog be sent to you as well as see when there is a display near where you live. At the display all of the books are there for you to look at. That is what I recommend for you to do. You should also check out the state's homeschooling convention. We just went to ours and there was several displays from homeschooling providers. 

We go to the displays. Then try to buy from ebay, half.com, ect...


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I checked out Abeka, for some reason MD doesn't accept it. I live in a tough state.


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

Ditto Rod and staff. How can MD not accept Abeka? Are you sure about that?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The Calvert School, and it's in Maryland. Extremely good academic program.


----------

